# erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000



## todes.timo (27. Februar 2012)

ich habe eine Penn Battle 4000 geschenkt bekommen und wollte mal fragen ob es hier Leute gibt die damit erfahrung haben.
Ich selber will sie als allrounder nutzen (mefo, dorsch, Köhler ...)
Also hauptsächlich salzwasser.
Habe selber die Penn Atlantis und bin sehr zufrieden (ist die Battle vergleichbar ????)


----------



## Sinned (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Ich kann dir keine persönlichen Erfahrungen schildern, jedoch habe ich mich ein paar Tage durch verschiedenste Foren gearbeitet um eben nach solchen Erfahrungsberichten zu suchen. 
Ich habe gestern eine in der Bucht ersteigert.
Die Kommentare und Erfahrungsberichte waren ziemlich gut, gerade, was deinen Anwendungsbereich angeht. 
Ich denke, du hast dich gut beschenken lassen.


----------



## todes.timo (2. März 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

danke, das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## antonio (2. März 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

da machsdt du nix verkehrt, die battle ist mal ganz einfach gesagt ne sargus mit anderen bremsscheiben.

antonio


----------



## igiigi (2. März 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Penn Rollen gefallen mir immer mehr.
Top Qualität & Verarbeitung.

Sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Ich fisch die Battle 4000 jetzt seid nem knappen Jahr und kann nur sagen: Top! 

Mit der Atlantis kann ich nicht vergleichen, da ich die nicht fische, aber mit der Sargus:
Genauso robust, 'n Ticken bessere Schnurverlegung (PowerPro in 20lbs), 'n Ticken "smoothere" Bremse.

Alles in allem ne gelungene Rolle wie ich finde :m

PS: be der Schnurverlegung ist natürlich viel Voodoo, da größtenteils meines Wissens nach das gleiche Getriebe verbaut ist ...


----------



## Bamse (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Habe eine Nummer größer, also die Battle 5000 jetzt in Norwegen für Seelachse und Leng/ Rotbarsch (bis 100 m) verwendet. 

:k:vik:

Von der Rolle bin ich restlos begeistert.
Die ist gelaufen wie ein Uhrwerk und hat echt Dampf, zusammen mit der Jigrute habe ich die Köhler so hochgekurbelt.

Eine 4000 er steht jetzt gaaanz oben auch meiner Einkaufsliste.

Bamse


----------



## Shez (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Hi,
ich habe mir die Rolle zugelegt und war sehr gespannt auf die ersten Eindruecke da ich bisher so ziemlich alles aus den "oberen"Regalen in der Hand hatte bzw. gefischt habe.

Ausgepackt bespult und ich muss sagen ich bin bisher sehr beeindruckt. Massive, robuste aber dennoch eine elegante Erscheinung , der Lauf ist erstaunlich "weich" und trotzdem merkt man das die Rolle einiges vertragen kann. Ich werde sie auf Hecht in den nächsten Tagen testen und weiter berichten. 
vorläufiges Fazit: Die Rolle koennte in einer Liga spielen die absolut nichts mit dem derzeitigen VK zu tun hat.

Gruß Shez


----------



## Shez (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

So vom Hechtangeln zurueck.

Also leider konnte die Penn Battle 4000 nicht das erfüllen was ich mir erhofft hatte. Die Rolle war mit 130 m 11kg Stroft (geflochtene) bespult. Bereits beim ersten Wurf bildete sich ein Knoten in der schnur ...alle weiteren 3 Wuerfe das gleiche nochmal.
Danach habe ich zur Sicherheit die komplette Schnur(beim schleppen) ins Wasser gelassen um sie erneut aufzuspulen, da ich ausschliessen wollte das bei der Schnurbespulung unregelmässigkeiten aufgetreten sind. Auch das führte nicht zum Erfolg und nach weiteren 3 würfen kam der nächste Knoten. Das habe ich dann noch 2 mal bereinigt und anschliessend die Rolle demontiert und wieder in der Angeltasche verstaut. Ich werde sie morgen wieder zurueckschicken. Villeicht war es Pech aber ich habe seit drei Jahren keine Rolle in der Hand gehabt die Knoten in die Schnur wirft...und das werde ich auch weiterhin so halten

Gruß Shez


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Ich denke das das nicht an der Rolle liegt. Vermute eher das die Rolle zu voll war. Passiert bei Stroft sehr schnell, da sie sehr weich ist. Merke: bei Stroft immer 1-2 mm Rand bis zum Spulenrand lassen, sonst gibts immer Probleme.
Shimano hat das geschickt mit der ARC Spule gelöst. Da kann man nur bis zur Abkantung Schnur aufspulen und hat dann immer noch ca. 3mm Rand bis zur Spulenkante.
Grüße
Thomas

PS: Mit einer "alten" Aspire 2500 ohne ARC und Stroft Typ1 hatte ich das auch mal, etwas weniger Schnur drauf und schon fluppts.


----------



## Shez (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Die Rolle war bei den letzten versuchen halb leer sprich etwa 3,5 mm bis Spulenaussenkanten. Leider hat das auch nichts genutzt. Wir hatten allerdings auch noch Rückwind 5 staerken ..was auch dazu beigetragen haben könnte, allerdings waere die Penn dann immernoch die einzige Rolle gewesen die damit Probleme hatte.
Gruß Shez


----------



## Shez (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Leider findet man über die Penn Battle nicht viel . Allerdings ist das Problem bekannt und dokumentiert.
http://www.stripersonline.com/t/816396/penn-battle-4000-issues/15
Das gleiche Problem bei mehreren Leuten. Letztlich schade das man so wenige aussagekräftige Beiträge findet. Insbesondere tritt dieses Problem mit geflochtenen Schnüren auf. Also kann es durchaus sein das einiige Angler sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben, denn eigentlich ist die Rolle optisch und von der Bauart sehr sehr gut. Nur zum werfen mit geflochtener halt ungeeignet .Windknoten sind schon ziemlich nervig vor allen dingen wenn man Stroft geflochtene fischt.

Gruß Shez


----------



## Hotel Romeo (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Hallo zusammen,

das Problem mit den Schnurknoten hatte ich bislang häufiger bei der Penn Slammer. Habe mir daher für das schwerere Meerforellenfischenfischen, Hechtfischen und leichte Wurfpilken ebenfalls die Battle 4000 gekauft. Läuft mit 10 kg geflochtener Schnur sehr gut, tolles Wickelbild, wirft wunderbar, ohne jede Probleme. Die Atlantis habe ich selbst nicht, weiss aber, dass sie noch eine Nummer robuster gebaut ist. Dies kommt aber vor allem dann zum tragen, wenn die Fische erhebliche Schnurmengen abziehen (Bremse). In Europa kommen aber solche Fische nicht vor, am ehesten vielleicht noch der Lachs. Wer nicht regelmässig in die Tropen fährt, kommt mit der 4000 Battle wunderbar aus.

Gruß von Hotel Romeo


----------



## ActiV (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Ich fische 'ne Nummer kleiner mit der 3000er Version und hatte bisher noch keinerlei Probleme mit etwaigen Windknoten, dabei habe ich eine 0.13er Spiderwire Code Red drauf... Das Wickelbild ist top, nur mir rutscht die Schnur leider unter den Gummiring^^ Beim Schnurwechsel wird das bestimmt spannend... #6


----------



## John Carp(enter) (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

würdet ihr mir zum Fischen auf Zander/Hecht, eher die Penn Battle 4000er oder eine 3000er empfehlen. Soll an eine Daiwa R,Nessa Spin ran 2.70m WG 30 - 70 gr. (ist schlanke 180gr. nur schwer das Teil - nur wegen Balance zur Rolle dann) und denke bei der Schnur so an ne Power Pro in 0,13


----------



## hbader (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Ich habe die Penn Battle 4000 und bin mit dieser Rolle mehr als zufrieden. Die ist echt klasse!


----------



## newfk6 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: erfahrung mit Penn Battle 4000*

Ich hatte mir 2015 2 Stück Battle 4000 gekauft und benutzte sie im Sommer 2015 und 2016 jeweils einige Male in Norwegen (Salzwasser). Diese Jahr im Juni wollte ich in Norwegen wieder damit angeln. Fehlanzeige: Die Spulenachsen sowie die gesamte Spulenmechanik (Bremse...) waren derart korridiert, dass sich nichts mehr drehte und die Spulen nicht mehr von der Rolle entfernt werden konnten. Soviel zur Salzwassertauglichkeit!


----------

